
Ask HN: How do you cultivate positive memories? - Lindenmayer
I&#x27;m not that kind of person who recalls past events spontaneously or on a regular basis. Actually I forget quite a lot and have in general a very bad notion what occured when in my life.<p>I recently finished reading the book &quot;The Art of Making Memories&quot;[0] which underlines how positive memories contribute to an overall sense of wellbeing and how they become quite important at a later stage in life. I really like the practicality of the tips given in the book and can really recommend it.<p>I myself keep some kind of  audio gratitude journal. Usually I record my voice reciting a circumstance I&#x27;m grateful for while sometimes capturing some sounds in the background (for instance waves at a beach or birds in a park or people playing music in the background). Some years ago I made a simple Bash script on my Raspberry Pi which would play a random recording in the morning in order to wake me up. I really love that sensation of recalling a bright memory while lying in the bed, still on the verge between the dream and conscious state of mind.<p>What is your strategy to cultivate (good) memories? I&#x27;m not talking about systems retaining technical knowledge like Anki or org-mode which we already discussed quite a lot here.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.penguin.co.uk&#x2F;books&#x2F;311273&#x2F;the-art-of-making-memories&#x2F;9780241376058.html
======
helph67
Surely to cultivate positive memories it would help to be living a `good'
life? Perhaps you need to consider how much/well you sleep.
[https://www.thesenior.com.au/story/6313192/poor-memory-it-
mi...](https://www.thesenior.com.au/story/6313192/poor-memory-it-might-not-be-
your-age/)

